# Seg faults

## l0st

Finalmente o meu 133 já instalou  :Smile: 

Agora é o meu amd duron que me está  dar problemas

Instalei o sistema de stage 3 e até agora tudo tinho corrido bem

De repende começam a vir os seg faults

Seg fault a compilar

```

sh.hist.c: In function `dohist1':

sh.hist.c:312: internal error: Segmentation fault

```

Seg fault do kernel...

já nem consigo recompilar o kernel com novas flags....

Será das flags com que compilei o sistema??

estava a usar march=k6 -O3 -pipe -fomit-pointer

estou a tentar sacar o gcc de novo para o compilar com as flags :

CFLAGS="-mcpu=k6 -O3"

Já alguem aqui teve um problema semelhante???

[/code]

----------

## To

 *l0st wrote:*   

> Agora é o meu amd duron que me está  dar problemas
> 
> Instalei o sistema de stage 3 e até agora tudo tinho corrido bem
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Já agora qual é modelo do duron? Existem durons baseados em 2 ( ou até 3 core's se bem me lembro ), e a utilização da opção errada resulta em problemas como o teu.

 *Quote:*   

> -mcpu=cpu-type 
> 
> Tune to cpu-type everything applicable about the generated code, except for the ABI and the set of available instructions. The choices for cpu-type are i386, i486, i586, i686, pentium, pentium-mmx, pentiumpro, pentium2, pentium3, pentium4, k6, k6-2, k6-3, athlon, athlon-tbird, athlon-4, athlon-xp, athlon-mp, winchip-c6, winchip2 and c3. 
> 
> While picking a specific cpu-type will schedule things appropriately for that particular chip, the compiler will not generate any code that does not run on the i386 without the -march=cpu-type option being used. i586 is equivalent to pentium and i686 is equivalent to pentiumpro. k6 and athlon are the AMD chips as opposed to the Intel ones. 
> ...

 

Espero que isto ajude em alguma coisa, aconcelho-te a ver o topico das https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=56951 e vê o post do RoadRunner.

Tó

----------

## l0st

O memtest86 ajudou  :Smile: 

Afinal era uma DRAM que estava a dar erros

----------

## MetalGod

já tive problemas de memoria aconselho a usar na tua configuraçao do kernel 

```

Machine Check Exception OFF (disable) 

```

para n teres kernel panics

e em caso de compilar mal conselho a usar nas CFLAGS

```

CFLAGS="march=xxx ou mcpu=xxx -O2 -pipe"

```

 :Wink: 

----------

